# Tee-Age on resticted use list for EAB in WI



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 15, 2010)

CERTIFICATION REQUIRED FOR EMERALD ASH BORER PESTICIDE

*TREE-äge™ Restricted Use As of April 1, 2010
What is TREE-äge™?*

TREE-äge™ is a pesticide product manufactured by Syngenta that contains the active ingredient emamectin benzoate. It is injected into trunks of ash trees for systemic control of emerald ash borer (EAB), a type of beetle. EAB is a highly destructive invasive species that has already killed millions of ash trees in other Midwestern states, and is now present in Wisconsin.

*What has changed with the product?*

The Environmental Protection Agency has classified TREE-äge™ as a restricted use pesticide (RUP) due to the hazards the product poses to those who come in contact with the product. As a result, any person purchasing, using, or directing the use of this product is now required to be a certified and licensed pesticide applicator. This includes any person assisting with any activity which the pesticide label requires of the applicator, including drilling the treatment holes.

In 2009, Wisconsin issued a special pesticide registration that allowed the use of TREE- äge™ in Wisconsin. At the time the product was not considered an RUP. The special registration and the special labeling that accompanied the product, expired on December 31, 2009.
As of January 1, 2010 it is illegal to distribute or use TREE-äge™ that has this expired special registration labeling in Wisconsin.

*Is properly labeled product available?*

TREE-äge™ is now federally registered for distribution and use in Wisconsin. Correctly labeled product should be available by the end of April. If you have a container that does not state “Restricted use pesticide” on the label, it is not legal for use in Wisconsin and you can exchange it with your supplier for correctly-labeled product.
The new label bears the identification number EPA Reg. No. 100-1309-74578. The product will be marketed for Syngenta by a company called Arborjet.
*
What else is on the new product label?*

The new product label has a restricted use pesticide statement, new container disposal requirements, clarification of use directions, an EPA registration number, no expiration date, and no Wisconsin-specific information.
Carefully read the new label prior to use. As stated on the new label, failure to follow label directions may result in poor control or cause injury to people, animals, and the environment, including the treated ash trees. Under Wisconsin law, dealers and other distributors cannot advertise this product without disclosing it is classified as a restricted use pesticide and must meet certain licensing, sales, recordkeeping, and reporting requirements.
Who can purchase and use TREE-äge™?

Because TREE-äge™ is now labeled as a restricted use pesticide, any person using or directing the use of TREE-äge™ must be a certified pesticide applicator. The product label prohibits retail sale of TREE-äge™ to, and use by, anyone other than certified applicators or persons under their direct supervision. The law also requires that the use be covered by the appropriate commercial applicator certification category of ‘turf and landscape (3.0) and licensed as an individual commercial pesticide applicator.

Homeowners who want to use TREE- äge™ to preserve the aesthetic value of their ash trees would need to be certified within an applicable commercial category (3.0 - Turf and Landscape) and licensed as a commercial not-for-hire applicator. Another option for homeowners would be to hire a professional tree care company with licensed and certified applicators.

Wisconsin Department of Agriculture, Trade and Consumer Protection
2811 Agriculture Drive ▪ PO Box 8911
Madison WI 53708-8911
608-224-4500
www.datcp.state.wi.us
April 2010


----------

